# 2008 CR1 CD Build



## martins (Feb 6, 2007)

Just picked her up, roll on the spring

http://picasaweb.google.com/Test23122006/CR1Pro2008

2008 Scott CR1 Pro CD 56cm Frame, Pedals and Water 7.08 Kilos or 15.6 pounds, Frameset 1440g, CR1 Pro 990g + Fork CR1 360g+ Headset Ritchey Pro 90g, Groupset Campagnolo Record 2007 1991g, Record Ergopower QS 10s incl, all cables 324g, Record Rear Derailleur 10s short 184g, Record Front Derailleur CT Compact QS 10 Speed braze-on 69g, Record Ultra Torque Carbon Compact Crankset 50-34 Length 172.5mm 643g, Record Ultra Torque BB Overboard Cups BSA English 49g, Record Brakes D Skeleton 279g, Record UD 10 Speed Cassette 12-25 188g, Record Ultra Narrow Chain 255g, Wheels & Tyres 2155g, Black Fulcrum 3 Wheels (F710/R895g), 1605g, GP 4000 Continental 420g, R28 Continental Light Race Tubes 130g, Ritchey Components 518g, WCS Carbon Seatpost 31.6 300mm 183g, Ritchey Road WCS EVO 31.8 carbon Oversize Anatomic 210g, WCS 4 AXIS 110 31.8 OS Stem 125g, Seat Selle Italia SLR KIT Carbon Saddle 125g, Accessories, 2 X Elite Carbon Water Cages 50g, Time Pedals 235g


----------



## CarbonFrame (Feb 5, 2005)

*Very Nice Bike*

I'm in the process of building an 05 frameset up with similar components.


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

Nice build. I had mine built to 10.9 lbs. Then I fattened it up to 13.25 lbs. and it rides alot better. I dont really notice the weight gain.


----------

